# orbital tissue swelling



## soprano (Feb 7, 2011)

Can anyone please help me with an ICD 9 code for this? TIA


----------



## Grintwig (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you looked at 376.0?
Could that be a possiblity?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Icd code for orbital tissue swelling-376.33(Orbital edema or congestion).

Hope this helps!!!!

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## preserene (Feb 7, 2011)

TIA - Visual TIA- Is this the diagnosis you are looking for?

The most common abbreviation that fits for TIA is Transient Ischemic Attack with the code 435.9, I know of.
BUT,
In Opthalmic department the doctors use TIA for visual TIA, meaning a visual transient ischemic attack (TIA) which goes with the diagnosis code : *Transient Visual Loss 368.12*
Does this answer your scenario? please check. If not place a request with your doctor please.
thank you


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

preserene said:


> TIA - Visual TIA- Is this the diagnosis you are looking for?
> 
> The most common abbreviation that fits for TIA is Transient Ischemic Attack with the code 435.9, I know of.
> BUT,
> ...



Her NAME is Tia.  She was looking for a dx for orbital swelling.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol. I think she means "thanks in advance" with TIA. Either way, too funny.


----------



## preserene (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, OhnO, I too feel so funny and a Terminological Shock !!!!!
 Well, in a positive sense, now some would have benefited by the  meaning of visual 
TIA and the code  for it !!!!!!??? 
Thank you and I am very sorry TIA !!!!


----------

